# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Словник маловживаних слів з книги «Казки Підгір’я».

## Zaya

Словник маловживаних слів з книги «Казки Підгір’я» 
Антипко — чорт.
Ая — авжеж, звичайно.
Баль — бал.
Бахур — хлопець, дитина.
Борзо (борше) — швидко (швидше).
Бутіти — ревти, мукати.
Вар’ят — дурень.
Ватра — вогнище, багаття.
Вбирати — одягати.
Відай — очевидно, мабуть.
Віншувати — поздоровляти.
Видіти — бачити.
Газда — господар.
Галаки — маленькі чоловічки, гноми.
Гамарня — металоплавильна майстерня.
Гаратати — бити.
Горнець — горщик.
Грань — жар.
Дідич — поміщик.
Діма — видимість, омана.
Дощівка — дощова вода.
Драб — бідняк.
Драбуга — від драб (лайливе).
Жгребло — металевий гребінь для чесання худоби.
Завкрідно — заздрісно.
Збан — дзбан.
Збуй — розбійник.
Звій — сувій.
Здурити — обдурити.
Їмость — попова жінка.
Кавалєр — залицяльник.
Кавалок — шматок.
Кавенька — головешка, огарок.
Кагла — димохід.
Калабаня — ковбаня, калюжа.
Капистра — вуздечка.
Кигтик — обрубок.
Кльоц — колода, брус.
Клапатити — куйовдити.
Когут — півень.
Крижавка — головка капусти.
Мельдуватися — відмічатися.
Милниця — велика миска.
Млака — мокрий луг.
Моцуватися — силкуватися.
Наладувати — приготувати.
Обрус — скатертина.
Пазя — змія.
Паленка — горілка.
Пантрувати — пильнувати.
Пасок — ремінець.
Патрони — іменини.
Паця — порося.
Писок — рот (зневажл.)
Під — горище.
Побережник — лісник.
Подертюх — обірванець.
Присилити — прив’язати.
Реверенда — ряса.
Риштунок — боєкомплект.
Ружа — квітка.
Салітирувати — доповідати.
Сарака — бідолаха.
Слуп — стовп.
Тягота — вагітність.
Файний — гарний.
Фана — прапор.
Хосен — користь.
Цундравий — обірваний.
Шоля — шахтна кліть.
Шіма — швидкий танець, фокстрот.
Шувар — трав’яниста рослина, аїр. 
(«Казки Підгір’я», видавництво «Карпати», Ужгород, 1976) 
Книжка була видана у той період, коли з української мови була вилучена літера *ґ*, тому у словнику «газда», а не «ґазда».

----------

